# FR: waaraan u refereert



## Erithacus_Rubecula

Hoe zou men de volgende zin het best vertalen naar het Frans :

_Hieronder vindt u de adressen van de panden *waarnaar u refereert* in uw vorige mail._


----------



## Frank06

Erithacus_Rubecula said:


> _Hieronder vindt u de adressen van de panden *waarnaar u refereert* in uw vorige mail._


Ik ga mij beperken tot een pedante opmerking. Met excuses en een link naar VRTtaal.net.
_Hieronder vindt u de adressen van de panden *waaraan u refereert* in uw vorige mail._


----------



## Erithacus_Rubecula

Frank06 said:


> Ik ga mij beperken tot een pedante opmerking. Met excuses en een link naar VRTtaal.net.
> _Hieronder vindt u de adressen van de panden *waaraan u refereert* in uw vorige mail._


 
Geen probleem, correct is correct. 

ps.: en van een aanhanger van onze noedelige meester kan ik nog meer verdragen ;-)


----------



## papeheimers

Ik zou denken wellicht iets van: 

ci-dessous trouvez-vous les adresses des immeubles/maisons/propiétés qui vous se référe dans votre dernier mail.


----------



## Peterdg

Mijn suggestie:

Ci-dessous vous trouverez les addresses des immeubles auxquels vous avez fait reférence dans votre dernier courriel.


----------



## iRoy

Ci-dessous vous trouvez les addresses des immeubles auxquels vous avez fait reférence dans votre dernier courriel.
Edit: :X ik had dezelfde suggestie als Peterdg in gedachten xD... Op de ''trouverez'' na, dat was een ''trouvez'' (t.t.) bij mij.


----------



## DearPrudence

Ik zou schrijven:*
Veuillez trouver ci-dessous les adresses des immeubles auxquels vous avez fait référence dans votre dernier courriel/email.*

"*auxquels*" si on fait référence aux immeubles
ou "*auxquelles*" si on fait référence aux adresses,
il me semble, non ?


----------



## Chimel

Peterdg said:


> Mijn suggestie:
> 
> Ci-dessous vous trouverez les addresses des immeubles auxquels vous avez fait reférence dans votre dernier courriel.


 

Maar met een klein schoonheidsfoutje: "adresses", met één D in het Frans.

"Courriel" getuigt van een (waardevolle) poging om niet te veel anglicismen te gebruiken, maar in de praktijk worden mail en e-mail toch veel meer gebruikt, moet ik zeggen (in een proportie van 75/25, schat ik).



> Op de ''trouverez'' na, dat was een ''trouvez'' (t.t.) bij mij


"Trouverez" is in deze kontekst beter dan "trouvez" (dat nochtans geen fout is). Ik heb ook een kleine voorkeur voor de volgorde "Vous trouverez ci-dessous...


----------



## iRoy

Chimel said:


> "Trouverez" is in deze kontekst beter dan "trouvez" (dat nochtans geen fout is). Ik heb ook een kleine voorkeur voor de volgorde "Vous trouverez ci-dessous...


Okay!


----------



## Alacritas

DearPrudence said:


> Ik zou schrijven:*
> Veuillez trouver ci-dessous les adresses des immeubles auxquels vous avez fait référence dans votre dernier courriel/email.*
> 
> "*auxquels*" si on fait référence aux immeubles
> ou "*auxquelles*" si on fait référence aux adresses,
> il me semble, non ?



Je crois que celle-ci serait la meilleure, c'est une traduction plus idiomatique.

Ik vind dat die zin het mooieste is; de vertaling is meer idiomatisch.

(Als jullie mijn nederlands verbeteren kunnen, ik erg lustig zou zijn).


----------



## iKevin

Alacritas said:


> Je crois que celle-ci serait la meilleure, c'est une traduction plus idiomatique.
> 
> Ik vind dat die zin het mooi*e*ste is; de vertaling is meer idiomatisch*er*.
> 
> (Als jullie mijn n*N*ederlands verbeteren kunnen, *zou* ik erg lustig dankbaar zou zijn).



dankbaar = grateful/reconaissant(e)
Yeah...I think ''lustig'' is wrong in this sentence...


----------



## Alacritas

Dank je wel!!! Ik heb dit soort correcties erg nodig...


----------

